# Propose to a girl to be my girlfriend!



## Hellriser

Hi !
Well this is the second time I’m posting here! I really had great great help on the first one...(thank you all) so I’m hoping I can get some good help again! 
Well...the main subject.........
I want to Propose the girl I love to “official “ be my  girlfriend! I want to surprise her…and ask it in Romanian!
I already know some complements....I just need to know how to ask her
*Do **you want to be my girlfriend?* (I also accept suggestions...I mean different ways to say it)
Thanks once again!


----------



## ancuta

I would say “Vrei să fi prietena mea?”. Maybe a Romanian living in Romania can come up with more up-to-date stuff. The way I see it, Romanians don’t have the “dating” concept, at least not in the way it is practiced in the States. Usually after going out with a guy 2-3 times, it’s understood she’s his girlfriend. If she were to go out with somebody else also, it would be regarded as cheating. At least, that’s how it was when I was “dating”.


----------



## OldAvatar

Conjunctive, present, 2nd person, singular is „_să fii_”.
Only the negative form is having a single „_i_” (_să nu fi_)


----------



## ancuta

You're absolutely right! Thanks for correcting me.


----------

